# headphones causing ears to pop



## eternalfire1244 (Jan 29, 2010)

About a year ago I bought a Plantronics headset and since then whenever I listen to anything with them- especially music I can feel pressure in my ears and if the volume is turned up more I can sometimes get them to pop. 

I have only ever had this happen with this specific pair of headphones (I have ended up with 3 different pair at the moment) and would take a guess that this may be due to some subsonic frequencies, but I would like to hear what everyone else thinks.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jan 29, 2010)

You mentioned you had three pairs. Are the ones that "makes your ears pop" noise isolating? Do they create a seal inside your ear (as opposed to just sitting in your ear like cheap-o ipod ones)?

I own custom molded ear buds and have had this problem with creating a seal and flying on a plane. Ended up giving me a dual ear infection because the pressure didn't get relieved.


----------



## eternalfire1244 (Jan 29, 2010)

The one that is causing me problems does not have noise cancellation, they do go over the entire ear (similar the "ear muff" style hearing protection) but it doesn't seem to make a good seal.

I did a bit of searching online and haven't really come up with anything. An interesting mystery none the less.


----------

